# early pregnancy twinges



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello can anyone tell me if these sharps twinges I am having are normal? I got a bfp last Friday and feel very bloated and getting mild twingy cramping.

Thanks!
xxA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It can be common, it all depends how severe they are. How are you now?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks EC,
I'm okay just still the odd twinge but nothing that is unbearable. But still very bloated....
xxA


----------

